# Professional clasp hard to open



## asdf205 (Dec 27, 2012)

The clasp on my Emergency seems quite hard to open. It is certainly harder then the clasp of the other professional bracelets I have had in the past. Is there any way to adjust it at all?


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Have you tried a very small amount lube like vaseline on the mating points of the clasp. Bending titanium is tough and not easily controlled. The lube may just provide the small amount of relief you're looking for. The other method is to use a lead pencil on the same contact points. An old but good locksmiths trick.


----------



## asdf205 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry I should have mentioned it is an Emergency Mission so it has the stainless steel bracelet. What sort of lube would you recommend?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

asdf205 said:


> Sorry I should have mentioned it is an Emergency Mission so it has the stainless steel bracelet. What sort of lube would you recommend?


Same as SnapIt mentioned for the titanium E, vaseline or the graphite from a pencil lead. You didn't mention whether the tightness was the clasp itself (T-bar fit) or the safety latch which is released with your fingernail. If it is the safety latch, SnapIt's advice is perfect. If it is the clasp itself, you may need to also read this sticky post from our "Articles" section above this forum... https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/deployant-clasp-adjustment-procedure-241590.html
Hope this helps. 
Best,
Ron


----------

